# Installing Euro hinges on narrow stile



## jlumsden (Nov 25, 2012)

I have built my first raised panel cabinet doors and am ready to install the hinges. I want to use Euro stile hinges, but after drilling out the 35mm pocket, rather than the 3-6mm left that the manufacturer recommends - I have a whopping 1/16th of an inch. 

I found a hidden hinge that would work, but it's nowhere near as smooth as the Euro hinge I'd originally purchased.

My stiles are 1 1/2" wide. Can I drill the pockets to leave the 3-6MM on the hinge side, meaning the panel side is open? Or am I going to have to source some Euro stile hinges that need less than a 35MM pocket?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are they to be overlay or inset?
Are they for face framed or frameless cabinets.













 







.


----------



## alferret (Nov 23, 2012)

Most euro hinges with a 35mm cup should be centred 21.5mm from the edge of your stile. 4mm from the outside edge to cup edge, lay on or inset it doesn't matter. It's the hinge plate and hinge style (soft close, 110 deg, 170+ deg etc where things change)
So as a rule of thumb with a 35mm euro regardless of brand 21.5mm to centre.

1 1/2" (36mm wide stile if I'm reading it right is way to small for a std euro) or have a read your post wrong?

If the panel is flush or recessed by a couple of mm and you don't mind drilling into the back of it (12.5mm std depth of cup unless you get shallow ones) then that would be OK to drill into panel.


Bit hard for me to explain what I'm trying to say as although I have 25 years in furniture manufacturing as an all round machinist conveying isn't my forte lol. Pop over the pond and I could show you lol.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could likely have enough room by using *these mini hinges*, as they have a 26mm cup, and can be used on face framed or frameless applications.









 







.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

For panel doors (inset or overlay), I make the stiles at least 1.75" wide. This keeps the cup hole away from the edge of the panel in the stile dado.

I've been seeing euro-style hinges that attach with a plate instead of a cup hole. I'm planning on trying them.


----------



## jlumsden (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. They are meant to be overlay doors, on a frameless cabinet. 

I didn't know about the mini-hinges, now to see if I can find them somewhat locally. I've found several places that will ship them, but since I'm in Canada, the shipping costs are almost as much as the hinges! (I need 16 of them).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jlumsden said:


> Thanks for the quick response. They are meant to be overlay doors, on a frameless cabinet.


What are the sizes and weights of the doors. That might be a consideration as the mini hinges are about 1/3 smaller than standard 35mm cup hinges.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

jlumsden said:


> I didn't know about the mini-hinges, now to see if I can find them somewhat locally. I've found several places that will ship them, but since I'm in Canada, the shipping costs are almost as much as the hinges! (I need 16 of them).


Where in Canada are you? Richelieu sports pretty much anything you need for cabinet hardware. They're in Montreal, but they've got tons of suppliers. Home depot carries alot of their stuff here in the Toronto area. Lee Valley is another good one. They've got alot of specialty stuff..but they're pricey.


----------

